# Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock



## ScyX (18. Dezember 2018)

*Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock*

Hallo zusammen,

wie sicherlich einige mitbekommen haben, habe ich mein System aufgerüstet (siehe Signatur).

Da ich einfach gerne Bastel und rumschraube möchte ich gerne meine PC wieder unter Wasser setzen. Da ich das ganze schon mal hatte hier eine kurze liste was ich bereits habe.

- 480 NeXxXos ST30 Radiator
- Hardtube Fittings 6
- Ablassventil
- CPU Block (Genauer Name nicht bekannt)
- 240mm Eisbecher mit integrierter Pumpe

Frage 1:

Ich würde gerne meine Grafikkarte auch Wasserkühlen. Weil mir der Lüfter und die hohen Temps nicht so recht gefallen und ich einfach gerne alles Kühler, schneller und leiser haben möchte. Verliere ich denn meine Garantie wenn ich von der PNY Graka den Kühler entferne? Solange ich keine Siegel breche dürfte das doch kaum nachvollziehbar sein oder?

Frage 2: 

Um Graka und CPU in einem Kreislauf zu kühlen benötige ich ja noch mindestens einen weiteren 240 oder 360 Radiator. Reicht dann dafür meine Pumpe aus? Bzw schafft die Pumpe noch genug Liter/h um ausreichend Kühlung zu gewährleisten? Oder ist es vllt eine Überlegung wert eine AIO Kühlung für die CPU anzustreben z.B von Corsair 360 Radiator und die Graka mit einem "Coustum" Loop zu befeuern? Also zwei Loops zu bauen. Zwei Coustom Loops komplett mit zwei Pumpen usw wird wrs den Preislichen Rahmen sprengen.

Frage 3:

Was sind die Sensoren/Steuerungen die Ihr empfehlen würdet? Pumpensteuerung um Drehzahlen einzustellen? Oder einfach auf Vollgas die ganze zeit? Wasser Temp Sensor würde ich gerne schon einen dazwischen klemme nach dem Radiator oder eben dann in den AGB. Wie steuere ich so einen denn an? Durchflusssensor? Gleiche Fragen. Wie steuere ich diesen an bzw. lese ich diesen aus? Was brauch ich dafür.

____________

Hoffe das sind jetzt keine "dummen" Fragen. Aber letztes mal war es nicht so prickelnd einfach so mal drauf los zu bauen, daher würde ich jetzt einfach gerne alles abklären im vornherein.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Grüße

EDIT: Gehäuse kommt natürlich ein kompatibles her. Das dann genug hat für 2x 480mm


----------



## ScyX (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock*

@Admin Bin im Falschen Forum // Kannst du mich ins Wakü Kaufberatung schieben? DANKE


----------



## Darkspell64 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock*

Also bei CPU und GPU würde ich auch noch einen weiteren Radi einbinden, welche Größe hängt jetzt vom Gehäuse ab. Oder du baust extern mit einem Mora.

Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Bei Pny weiß ich nicht genau, vielleicht kann dir das einer der Kollegen beantworten. Jedoch ist es bei vielen Herstellern eine Grauzone, es ist oft geduldet solange dadurch keine Schäden entstehen.

2. Grundsätzlich ja. Für einen Kreislauf mit 2 Radiatoren + GPU + CPU reicht eigentlich jede Pumpe aus, die Frage wäre jetzt welche du genau verwendest. Zum Eisbecher passen ja eigentlich viele der üblichen Verdächtigen. Grundsätzlich ist der Durchfluss ab einem Wert von glaube 30 bis 50l/min nicht weiter relevant, die Kühlleistung steigt durch höheren Durchfluss nicht. 2 Kreisläufe haben abgesehen von der Optik nicht wirklich Vorteile.

3. Eigentlich reicht ein Wassertemperatursensor aus. DIe Wassertemperatur gleicht sich im System bis auf wenige Grad aus, die Einbaustelle ist daher relativ egal. Zur Sicherheit kannst du natürlich 2 verbauen, 1 vor und einen nach den Wärmequellen.
Durchflussensor ist eher optional und nicht unbedingt nötig.
Ansteuern würde ich per Auqaero (alternativ: bei PWM-Lüftern reicht glaube ich die Quadro aus) folgendermaßen: Pumpe feste Drehzahl (normalerweise wie Lüfter per PWM regelbar), damit halt der Durchfluss gefühlt passt. Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur. Das wars


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock*



ScyX schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine Grafikkarte auch Wasserkühlen. Weil mir der Lüfter und die hohen Temps nicht so recht gefallen und ich einfach gerne alles Kühler, schneller und leiser haben möchte. Verliere ich denn meine Garantie wenn ich von der PNY Graka den Kühler entferne? Solange ich keine Siegel breche dürfte das doch kaum nachvollziehbar sein oder?
> 
> ...



1.) Ja. Sobald du die Karte umbaust ist die Garantie weg. Aber: Wenn du im Falle eines Defektes zurückbaust, alles vorbildlich machst und das auch angibst (und der Defekt nicht auf deine Fahrlässigkeit zurückzuführen ist) sind die Hersteller da in aller Regel sehr kulant.

2.) Deine Pumpe reicht. Details warum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html

3.) Eigentlich brauchste gar keine Steuerungen. Die kleine Pumpe wirste wohl sowieso ziemlich aufdrehen müssen für den größeren Kreislauf (ich weiß auch nicht ob man die runterregeln kann/sollte, manche Pumpen können das nicht ohne kaputt zu gehen). Ich würde hier nicht unnötig Geld rauswerfen - nen Temperatursensor kannste verbauen auf Wunsch aber auch das ist nicht nötig.


----------



## ScyX (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock*

Also Pumpe ist eine Alphacool VPP655T-Solo (Max 37W) 8-24V DC.

Hat einen Stromstecker und  ein blaues einzelnes kabel das du einem Fanstecker geht (aber halt eben nur eine Ader belegt hat. Dann habe ich noch 5x 90° verbindungen und 6x normale Hardtube "Anschlüsse".

Pumpe passt? hat auf der Unterseite einstellungen von 1-5 mit so einem Roten Dreh teil was man mit einem SchlitzSchraubenzieher anpassen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Pumpenstärke und Garantieverlust bei GrakaBlock*



ScyX schrieb:


> Also Pumpe ist eine Alphacool VPP655T-Solo



Ach du lieber Gott - das ist ne fette D5-Pumpe. Damit kannste deinen Kreislauf 3x hintereinander betreiben ohne Durchflussprobleme zu bekommen. 
Die kannste natürlich aufgrund der Luststärke ordentlich drosseln, da ist mehr als genug Leistung da.

Stell einfach die höchste Stufe ein, die dir von der Lautstärke her noch nicht störend ist. 4 und 5 wirst du sicherlich nicht brauchen.


----------

